# Today only, Dust Collection



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

Saw this over at Rockler and immediately thought of all you here, check it out seems like a good price and a nice accessory.,, Deal of the Day!


----------



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

They say it only fits the Rockler plate. I believe I could drill and tap any plate made and mount that unit to it easily. So for $8 I thinks its worth buying and getting a couple of old base plates to drill and tap just to have around for this. Looks like it works and the price is right.


----------



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

This will work with an off-set base on the DW-618 with no modifications other than longer screws as it screws right into the holes on the router.


----------

